# Back to Training



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Well our new girl just turned 1 year last month. She spent three months last Summer with a our field trainer, we cut her training short as the trainer felt she was still a bit immature, so we are now set to send her in January to the Winter training grounds in Texas. Our goal is to take her to MH over the next 12-18 months. I will hunt her next season and run her in hunt tests as soon as she is ready for the SH level tests. She currently has had all training through forcing to piles..

She has matured nicely and I have worked with her, very carefully, as I have progressed very slow with her (not because of her, but because of my training ability). She has tons of drive and style, so I am excited to see her continue to develop. She will probably get another 8-10 weeks in Texas and then we can decided about next steps....

All comments and questions will be appreciated, I especially like hearing others that have been down this road...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wow you have ambitious plans. I'm way behind you on training. My girl is on force to piles and whistles sits. Have you asked the pro whether she's capable of MH next year or if she needs a little time? What about a derby for her since she's still young? I have no suggestions for you, I'm far less experienced than you.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

So far our trainer thinks she has good talent, I just started her a bit young...now she seems to be ready and focused. I do not plan to run her on Field Trials, only Hunt Tests and then actually hunting....


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

You might be better off without a timetable. A timetable such as yours may end up making you: 1) rush the training 2) resort to training that is not appropriate for your dog 3) give up when you shouldn't.

MH in 12 to 18 months? Maybe that's like having a Third Grader get his High School Diploma in two years?

I do wish you the best of luck and I don't mean to discourage you. I really want to give you good advice.

PS, This POV is coming from a retired teacher (me).


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

gdgli said:


> You might be better off without a timetable. A timetable such as yours may end up making you: 1) rush the training 2) resort to training that is not appropriate for your dog 3) give up when you shouldn't.
> 
> MH in 12 to 18 months? Maybe that's like having a Third Grader get his High School Diploma in two years?
> 
> ...


I appreciate you comments and your comments are 'spot on' with what I believe also. But I am not talking 12-18 months to MH, if you look at where she already has been, as she has all ready had 3+ months with our pro (started that at 60 months old) plus obedience prior to that, or Pro has taken her through most of FF...This summer I have been working with her on added skills, slowly with input from our trainer, as she has matured more this summer. She is now over 1 year old, the time frame is not locked in stone by any means, just a goal...she will be 2.5 years old in 18 mo., she may not be ready, will wait and see how she runs hunt test SH this Spring... 

Thanks for the comments, good input...


----------

